# The Haque Empire Indian Resturant - Ongar - Feb 2011



## nelly (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Dear!!!

It appears that somebody left the biriani on a slow simmer and forgot to check it!!!

Originally called "The Gypsy Mead", The Haque Empire served its last poppadom in 2003 after a fire and has been plagued by arson ever since.

Serious fires were put out in November 2007 and two in the same night in October 2009

Epping Forest Council rejected planning permission for 19 homes on the site in 2005





















------ 

















------


































Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks an interesting explore.

Surprised you found drink still there!


----------



## nelly (Feb 24, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Looks an interesting explore.
> 
> Surprised you found drink still there!



Very surprising since the chavs have obviously been in!!

Can you believe I actually forgot to check the best before date


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 24, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Very surprising since the chavs have obviously been in!!
> 
> Can you believe I actually forgot to check the best before date




I used to do that with calenders & newspapers. I would get home & think oh no should of looked!


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2011)

What a wreck!


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi nelly booked a table for two for you and speed lol oops sorry my finger slipped and thank god thats all lol,
weekend s looking good mate WHOOOOP


SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 25, 2011)

did you mean 2011 Nelly bud? Nice shots no stopping for takeaway now


----------



## nelly (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup 2011, thats what I meant


----------

